# 500# Bull Shark. In a River!!



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Jeremy Wade caught two 500# Bull Sharks on the program tonight. They were caught in a river in South Africa. The sharks were following fishing boats, feeding on their catch. Those are HUGE Bulls.

Fresh water beasts!!


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Im so glad you posted this... Ill be diving nice dark water rivers the next 2 days! WONDERFUL,, appreciate the post! Keep them Up! Fantastic..... 

I guess Ill add BULL Sharks to my scare the crap out of me list!

Maybe Ill come back with a boat load of fossils and no shark stories!


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Bull sharks have been recorded up the Mississippi river as far North as St. Louis, MO.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *Framerguy (01/06/2010)*Bull sharks have been recorded up the Mississippi river as far North as St. Louis, MO.


Actually on last nights show they said the furthest a shark has ever gone up a river was in the Mississippi somewhere into Illinois, it was a Bull Shark over 1700 miles from the Gulf of Mexico. Jeremy Wade also caught one Male Bullshark in that river in South Africa that weighed over 900 pounds, amazing!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I think "River Monsters" did a show on bulls in freshwater. If I remember correctly, they have found them in lakes far, far, inland that were fed by rivers. It said that bulls are the only sharks that can live in fresh water.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I guess it was about 3 years ago when we had that real bad drought here, we were at carpenters park snatching mullet with the old folks and watched two bulls busting the bait that was around the pier. 1 of the regulars was talking about seeing them down there that weekend and later that day while I was there I got to see them also. They hung around in the park area for a few days, even seen them swimming through the canal a couple times. Sounds crazy but I did get to see them


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Years ago we use to catch em right at the mouth of escambia around Smith's they'd follow the big jacks up in the late summer months.


----------



## ol mike (Sep 14, 2009)

I enjoy that show except it leans a little animal rights for my taste .

Bull sharks have attacked people in the great lakes but the 1750 miles up the mississippi into illinois was just crazy !

All this stuff is turning me into a big scaredEcat.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Alton Illinois is across the river from St. Louis, just north of the mouth of the Misssouri river. Lock and Dam #26 is located in Alton. I wonder if the Bull was caught above or below the lock?

We had a Manatee go through a lock with us on the Okechobee waterway once. If a manatee can go through one of those little locks a Bull Shark shouldn't have any problem locking through a 600' lock with a towboat.

I would like to have seen those sharks at Carpenters park...pretty scary.


----------

